# What company has the best warranty on power tools?



## KyleVH

In your experience what company has the best warranty on power tools? Who stands behind them and has best service? Repair turn around?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Festool?:whistling


----------



## SLSTech

Ridgid - Lifetime, battery replacment, etc...

If a model is gone out of service & parts are unavailable, they will send you $

The service, depends on who their authorized repair place is that you use, but that applies almost to everyone


----------



## willworkforbeer

KyleVH said:


> In your experience what company has the best warranty on power tools? Who stands behind them and has best service? Repair turn around?


 Home Depot :laughing:


----------



## KyleVH

I've heard a few bad things about Ridged and that warranty...they stop honoring it. Probably good for DIY's.


----------



## SLSTech

KyleVH said:


> I've heard a few bad things about Ridged and that warranty...they stop honoring it. Probably good for DIY's.


I have been switching over to Ridgid for about the last 2 years, not a single problem yet. I had planer & drill press with no issues for about 6 years before I moved out here - also no issues. My only complaint is there registration process, but they finally got that cleared up. 

The few people that had a problem with their tools, got them fixed pretty quickly, including new batteries. I know of one member that had a tool that got discontinued & no parts were available, they sent him cash to cover an aftermarket part that would work on it. 

The only tool I would caution people on is the router - it works great, but most templates & attachments are made for PC & don't work on the Ridgid. 

So far I have not drank the Festool Kool Aid, but everyone that does raves about their tools

Now off to HD this week to replace my cordless set after I chucked my Dewalt drill a good 60 feet this last week...


----------



## Joining_heads

BOSCH- I bought their 1/4 sheet pad sander and lost the hole punch. I emailed them inquiring on buying a new one and never heard back. Then 2 weeks later one arrived un announced in the mail. Weird, but really nice.

MAKITA- The tank PSI gauge went bad on my MAC2400 which caused a slow leak- Had one shipped to me the next morning no questions asked. I am calling them tomorrow because I just bought a new hammer drill and the chuck is already broken after a days use at work.

OXY- I flat out lost the fastener bag strap for my stonghold beltless. I emailed them to buy a new one and they sent me one for free. My local supply would have charged me $30. I thought that was really nice.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I would say Festool but, I dont really think that you are going to have very many warranty issues with them.

I had the wheel brake on my CT-22 (dust extractor) break and I called Festool and had the part the next afternoon. That was impressive.

Bostitch and Grex have been good to me. Bosch as well.

Makita is pretty much dead to me after what happened to my miter saw a couple of years ago.

I would say that the tool company with the best warranty is the company that puts out a quality product to begin with, greatly reducing their chances of warranty claims.

Customer service hands down goes to Festool. They are wonderful people.


----------



## world llc

hilti and rigid


----------



## jiffy

Makita has been very easy to work with on any issues. The factory service centers haven't given me any problems as long as it is not blatantly my fault (ran over by a truck).


----------



## gallerytungsten

I like Bosch for service. I've managed to break a couple of my Bosch tools on my own, and the local service center has been very friendly and helpful in obtaining new parts. Super reasonable prices too.

On the other hand, Milwaukee is now definitely on my **** list. Love their tools, but the local "service" center is very rude and unhelpful in providing warranty service. Yeah, Beerman Precision Tools, I'm talking about you!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Festool, Bosch, & Fein.

The warranty period is actually less important than buying quality to begin with, imo......like Tommy Boy said, "I can **** in a box and mark it guaranteed"


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Festool gets another star from me today. I was running my RAS (right angle sander) today and it kept getting hot, really hot.
Finished what I was using it for, called Festool Service (thier number is on the tool itself, and on the case) they said something is not right send it back. 

Sent me an email with a ups label and told me it would be back in 2 to 3 days. Said they would probably just replace it since it was only a couple months old.

Good job Festool, thank you very much.
That is why I buy their stuff. Customer service is #1 on their list!


----------



## Five Star

warner thats awsome! did you switch all your tools over to festool..or do you still use others?

i was evaluating my assortment of tools and listed 5 things on e-bay yesterday...and probably buy a ets 150/5 sander! 

the drills i still swear buy makita lxt!:whistling


----------



## neolitic

It's worse than
swine flu! :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Five Star said:


> warner thats awsome! did you switch all your tools over to festool..or do you still use others?
> 
> i was evaluating my assortment of tools and listed 5 things on e-bay yesterday...and probably buy a ets 150/5 sander!
> 
> the drills i still swear buy makita lxt!:whistling


 
I still have a few others, still like my Bosch Miter saw, even though it bit me. Cant give up my portable Bosch table saw either.

There are somethings that they just dont make. Their sister company Protool makes just about any tool you can think of.

If festool makes something I am in need of, I always look to them first.
It makes me comfortable.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

neolitic said:


> It's worse than
> swine flu! :w00t:


 
Maybe. :shifty:


----------



## KyleVH

I've been looking through about every tool manufacture....Festool I heard good things, but in my trades, not tons of use for most of there stuff.

From Hilti's website... 

*Lifetime manufacturer's warranty*


Hilti repairs or replaces, at no cost, damage due to defects in materials or workmanship. 


*No-Cost coverage for up to 2 years* 

With Hilti tools you incur absolutely no repair costs for up to 2 years from the date of purchase. This includes: 



No cost inbound and return shipping
Labor costs
Repair or replacement of all defective parts as well as parts 
subject to wear and tear*
Servicing when indicated by the service indicator light on the tool
Functional check, adjustments and safety check after every repair
One calibration per year of Hilti laser tools during the 2-year No-Cost period



*Lifetime repair cost limit*


After reaching the end of the 1 or 2 year No-Cost period, you pay a maximum of 30% of the corresponding new tool's list price per repair. If the cost of the repair is below this limit, you only pay the actual cost of the repair. 

*Plus*



An extended 6 months No-Cost period for tools with an initial 2 year No-Cost coverage period, and 3 months for tools with an initial 1 year No-Cost coverage period
No-cost inbound shipping
No-cost calibration with each laser tool repair


----------



## mikeswoods

For large woodworking tools Grizzly Tool has really gone out of thier way to give top service.They have all the parts and a super machine shop and good technical support. I have only got experience with thier cabinet saw,planer etc. no hand tools MIKE


----------



## Inner10

Most of my stuff is Hilti but what really irked me was when I had to wait 4 business days for them to replace my 14V battery that was still under warrenty...I asked "do you have one in stock"...yes..."can I have it?"...no, you have to wait for us to send it in and they will assess it and either repair it or replace it." Ok, I realize the thing is worth something like 200+ dollars or something astronomical, but if I had bought it from homedepot like my Dewalt, they would have thrown a new battery at me no questions asked! I don't mind paying a significant premium for good tools, but I expect not only better but better and faster service when I pay that premium!


----------



## valleyman

Inner10 said:


> Most of my stuff is Hilti but what really irked me was when I had to wait 4 business days for them to replace my 14V battery that was still under warrenty...I asked "do you have one in stock"...yes..."can I have it?"...no, you have to wait for us to send it in and they will assess it and either repair it or replace it." Ok, I realize the thing is worth something like 200+ dollars or something astronomical, but if I had bought it from homedepot like my Dewalt, they would have thrown a new battery at me no questions asked! I don't mind paying a significant premium for good tools, but I expect not only better but better and faster service when I pay that premium!


Home Depot's no questions asked return/replace doesn't apply to Hilti. You have to deal with the Hilti rep and what he says goes.


----------



## Inner10

> Home Depot's no questions asked return/replace doesn't apply to Hilti.


Sorry I should have been more specific, round my neck of the woods you can't buy hilti at the depot; thats a US thing. I was refering to buying hilti tools directly from the Hilti store compared to getting a dewalt/makita/bosch from the depot.


----------



## Inner10

After careful thought the best service I've ever had was at Princess Auto....which is the Canadian equivilent to Harbor Frieght. If it breakes they replace it no questions, even if it was obviously their fault; and they take anything back no sale is ever final! Now if only the product wasn't total crap.


----------



## 2Ezy

If your tools work hard, buy the best tool you can afford RIDGID's warranty is useless. In reality they are guaranteed only until they break. No one wants to service their tools as they don't pay. In the end, they're "**** in a box".


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

2Ezy said:


> If your tools work hard, buy the best tool you can afford RIDGID's warranty is useless. In reality they are guaranteed only until they break. No one wants to service their tools as they don't pay. In the end, they're "**** in a box".


That's your experience. Here their warranty is good. Battery dies they hand me a new one. Tool craps out they hand me a new tool.
I have a lot of Ridgid tools because of how good the warranty works for me. Oh the TTI ladies in my HD are very easy on the eyes too:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Inner10 said:


> Most of my stuff is Hilti but what really irked me was when I had to wait 4 business days for them to replace my 14V battery that was still under warrenty...I asked "do you have one in stock"...yes..."can I have it?"...no, you have to wait for us to send it in and they will assess it and either repair it or replace it." Ok, I realize the thing is worth something like 200+ dollars or something astronomical, but if I had bought it from homedepot like my Dewalt, they would have thrown a new battery at me no questions asked! I don't mind paying a significant premium for good tools, but I expect not only better but better and faster service when I pay that premium!


You have a crappy Hilti rep, mine would deliver a new battery the next morning, and asked if there was anything else I needed that they could deliver as well.


----------



## Stryker1-1

If the tool only cost me $100-150 and I've gotten a decent amount of time out of it I don't even bother worrying about the warranty it goes in the garbage.

By the time I spend time figuring out how to get it warrantied and then send it off and go without it and all that's involved I can just continue working and making money

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stryker1-1 said:


> If the tool only cost me $100-150 and I've gotten a decent amount of time out of it I don't even bother worrying about the warranty it goes in the garbage.
> 
> By the time I spend time figuring out how to get it warrantied and then send it off and go without it and all that's involved I can just continue working and making money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I'm in my local HD all the time and they just change out the broken Ridgid tool. Labor here cost too much to fix it and shipping to the mainland and back also cost too much so they swap it out.


----------



## JFM constr

Stryker1-1 said:


> If the tool only cost me $100-150 and I've gotten a decent amount of time out of it I don't even bother worrying about the warranty it goes in the garbage.
> 
> By the time I spend time figuring out how to get it warrantied and then send it off and go without it and all that's involved I can just continue working and making money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


i agree with this one mostly .just want or hope to get a well made tool .as in actually works well


----------



## Stryker1-1

I've been luck most of my broken tools come from me dropping them and then breaking.

Have only ever lost a single drill to wear and tear and I had gotten about 3 years out of it.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm in my local HD all the time and they just change out the broken Ridgid tool. Labor here cost too much to fix it and shipping to the mainland and back also cost too much so they swap it out.


None of the Home Depots here will honor the Ridgid warranty. They direct you to the one place in 50 miles that does. Crazy that they are the only sellers, yet wont honor it.


----------

